# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Olivera Gorda - Ricote

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. En el pequeño encuentro de aficionados a la meteorología que hicimos el pasado 21 de abril, visitamos esta gran y vieja olivera llamada "Olivera Gorda"

Bueno, aquí están las fotos, empezando por los carteles con algo de información. Espero que os gusten:











Unas florecillas que había por el suelo:




Eso es todo.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por el reportaje, ceheginero joven; realmente es espectacular el tronco que nos muestras.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

